
Shower Thoughts - DoreenMichele
https://streetlifesolutions.blogspot.com/2019/11/shower-thoughts.html
======
coderintherye
What are your thoughts on implementing paid showers in more places? We have
the free mobile showers in SF for the homeless, but they are few and far
between. Seems like having access to paid showers would be welcomed and is
just not something the city and/or business has tried to prioritize.

~~~
DoreenMichele
Market-based solutions are almost always better than homeless services.
Showers for a dollar are likely to be cleaner, available for a longer window
of time on demand instead of by appointment and more humane in every way.

I would love to see more paid showers more generally available at services
like truck stops and beaches. I am at a loss as to how to encourage or foster
that.

~~~
rolph
perhaps an investment in a mobile unit so there is no renovation and minimal
install costs. hook up electricity and water supply and dump the drain water
at a treatment facility as grey water. move the unit[s] to an area where
demand exists, option is there to pack it up in the winter, or during a low
use period.

~~~
coderintherye
That's what the city does for their free service, but it's got limited hours
and limited locations and as far as I can tell it feels more like showering in
a port-a-potty than in a hotel shower.

